
As Borders Closes Bookshops, Rival Barnes & Noble Survives - pitdesi
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,2057760,00.html
======
zacharydanger
I was in a Borders on Sunday getting cheap NoSQL books on sale. The guy
stocking the shelves, who's getting laid off, was on a rant about how the last
6 presidents of the company didn't know what they were doing and that's the
reason they're going under.

